# A fun article I wrote about hedgehogs



## penny_the_hedgehog (Oct 15, 2015)

http://theodysseyonline.com/texas-state/10-things-hedgehogs/245956

A bunch of my friends wanted to get a hedgehog after they saw mine so I wrote this article to help inform people. Feel free to share it!!


----------



## Artemis (Nov 12, 2015)

Nice article. The only thing is that hedgehogs are now legal in Arizona.


----------



## viv1424 (Nov 15, 2015)

Also, porcupine quills are not poisonous.


----------



## Sarahgx__ (Mar 8, 2016)

Also, in Maine you can obtain two permits and have a hedgehog as a pet legally


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

And they're actually crepuscular, not nocturnal.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Soyala_Amaya said:


> And they're actually crepuscular, not nocturnal.


Mostly nocturnal but can be seen at dawn/dusk as well. Darker hours are definitely better for hedgehog-sightings though (well... it's harder to see them, but the chances are higher  )


----------



## candicegarcia (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice article!!


----------

